# Lulu's First Bath!! *lots of pic*



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

last nigt i gave lulu her first bath! she did sooo good! i half expected her to bite me but she only bite the towel. :lol: when i first put her in the water she just stood there and looked at me like " what the heck?? why would you do this to me?" lol
anway's i just thought id share some pictures of my little baby in the bath 

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... _3/025.jpg

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... /002-1.jpg

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... /001-1.jpg

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... _3/020.jpg

http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... _3/021.jpg
Look at those ears!!!
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... _3/023.jpg

and heres one of her next to a tennis ball LOL
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff12 ... _3/027.jpg

wow... sorry if theres too many pics... i just cant help myself :lol:


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

AWWWWW!!!! shes so cute<3 in the 5th 1 she looks like shes sayin "Alright im gettin out wether u like it or not!!!!!!!! :x !!!!! lol, thats one adorable tennis ball!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

AWWWWW!!! super cute!!


----------

